# Help...



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> I get extemely irrational in my explosions, it's a true loss of control, which feels extremely awkward since I generally act posed and controlled
> inferior F sounds possible. But which one?
> if not even bitchy when I'm faced with nonsense or  useless complaint.
> sounds like a T personality to me
> ...


I was talking to a friend last night, and I realized the values I could name are Loyalty and Efficiency, they can't change and are independently developed.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Kore said:


> I was talking to a friend last night, and I realized the values I could name are Loyalty and Efficiency, they can't change and are independently developed.



Gratulations^^.
independently sounds like Fi for me, but I wouldn't claim Fes are always going with the mass. They are only better with noticing the emotions of others expressed through body language and the tone of voice. I'm not saying they can't realize what's going on with people ,pretty sure I know Fis who can. I never get how my ESFP friend does not get when for ex. teachers are in too bad mood for us to be loud. 
So what hold true for me, as you can see in my signature, I can't listen to music that isn't similar to my emotions at the moment. When I'm aggressive I've to listen to aggressive music. If Ilisten to friendly music in this situation I'd get more aggressive. 
Fi seems more into sympathy for people, they follow crying easier when someone starts without order the situation. 

So far probabely Te/Fi and you think you're Ni/Se?


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

given what below:



L said:


> From what I have gathered from the above link is that Ne and Ni are alot alike. They both have no problems with connecting seeminglyincomparable subjects to create a reasonably well connected web ofideas. The biggest difference I have noticed is in the precision. Neis happy chasing dreams in and out of rabbit holes, whereas Ni needsthings to be useful. I believe that Ne is quite happy creating manydifferent brainstorming webs (like the ones teachers always encourageyoung students to make when brainstorming ideas) whereas Ni is justas likely to find a web already made and cut down whatever cannot beused.
> 
> Nican see things from different perspectives just the same as Ne canhowever Ni is much more efficient with finding what lies underneath.Kiersey said that INFJ's (Ni dominant) are the types that are mostlikely to confuse themselves with being psychic, Ni is just thatefficient. The same can be applied to INTJ's, but they have Teinstead of Fe, which is more concerned with keeping their environmentin harmony. Thinking doesn't focus much on harmony. So it can standto reason that the Te users instead show off their psychic skillswhile strategizing.
> 
> Usingmy flying analogy you see Ne flying higher to be on the lookout forbasically everything that it sees. Ni on the other hand flys lower soas to spot something, understand it quickly, and then move on towhatever is next.


I would most definitely go for Ni, That text is one of the things that brought me to the conclusion I can't be an Ne user.


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

hmm another topic just provided food for thought... which function is more likely to take a new topic and dig in to the extreme non stop until it's clear and over?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Defiente use of Fi and Te. I would say look at the options ENTJ and ESFP. Look and see if you value Fi or Te more.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Kore said:


> hmm another topic just provided food for thought... which function is more likely to take a new topic and dig in to the extreme non stop until it's clear and over?


Depends on their reasonings. 

Are you doing it for pleasure? Are you doing it to be right? Are you doing it out of pure reason of knowledge?

When does it feel over? What kind of information do you require for it to feel complete? Because in some sense everything can be explored further. Just what kind of information satisfies you in knowing it's all you need?


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi @firedell: would it help discern if I add that my mom always said I put feelings into an equation and people get hurt by my comments because I forget about ethics?


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

firedell said:


> Depends on their reasonings.
> 
> Are you doing it for pleasure? Are you doing it to be right? Are you doing it out of pure reason of knowledge?
> 
> When does it feel over? What kind of information do you require for it to feel complete? Because in some sense everything can be explored further. Just what kind of information satisfies you in knowing it's all you need?


I need scientific proof that I understood it correctly, then I forget and step further.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Kore said:


> Hi @_firedell_: would it help discern if I add that my mom always said I put feelings into an equation and people get hurt by my comments because I forget about ethics?


This still says Fi and Te to me. I'm not sure if there is anything here that tells me ESFP or ENTJ. But from what you said lastly about why you want information. I'd say ENTJ.

Maybe this description could help put some things together for you. Socionics Types: LIE-ENTj


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

firedell said:


> This still says Fi and Te to me. I'm not sure if there is anything here that tells me ESFP or ENTJ. But from what you said lastly about why you want information. I'd say ENTJ.
> 
> 
> Maybe this description could help put some things together for you. Socionics Types: LIE-ENTj



"usually have a rather direct and *formal *style of interacting and communicating"


I wish I could show you how I write and how I speak Italian :/


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Kore said:


> "usually have a rather direct and *formal *style of interacting and communicating"
> 
> 
> I wish I could show you how I write and how I speak Italian :/


Is that you agreeing or disagreeing?


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

agreeing  I get often complaints of my Italian (native language) being too formal and complex :/


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Kore said:


> Last try... I'm really not persuaded my type is ENFP... in the end those who keep telling me it sounds wrong make more sense then those claiming I am... so... here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based purely on this I'd say ENFP. I don't think there's enough information to say for sure though. I thought ESFP was also possible.


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

@Orange Fusion: Can you tell me where you see Ne?


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Kore said:


> @Orange Fusion: Can you tell me where you see Ne?


There isn't much Ne in your post - it seems more implied than actually shown (implied through your interests and quest for knowledge). Also, the lack of obvious Se leads me to think ENFP rather than ESFP.

This seemed quite Ne to me though: "I look like a boiling coffee machine bubbling negativity".


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

Orange Fusion said:


> There isn't much Ne in your post - it seems more implied than actually shown (implied through your interests and quest for knowledge). Also, the lack of obvious Se leads me to think ENFP rather than ESFP.
> 
> This seemed quite Ne to me though: "I look like a boiling coffee machine bubbling negativity".


did you consider what I said in the first question? 

How would you describe Si inferior grip?


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Kore said:


> did you consider what I said in the first question?
> 
> How would you describe Si inferior grip?


I think it's irrelevant.


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

Orange Fusion said:


> I think it's irrelevant.


I have to disagree there  

The bubbling boiling coffee machine, meaning this one:









is one of the signs of Fi inferior grip, along with "ourbursts of emotions"... about which I think breaking a door losing control makes a good point... 

There are tons of things bringing me to the conclusion I can't be ENFP... these though are some of the least relevant. The main issue here is that I have to keep fighting back everything that is believed and assumed about me, and sharing my views is not one of my major traits.


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

Just some thoughts:



> feelingsand emotions intruding into the consciousnessof an Extraverted Thinking type who is in the grip ofinferior Introverted Feeling are experienced as so alien andoverwhelming that theyare inexpressible.







> Iam normally not an emotional person;at least I don’t show myemotions.I am a very steady person externally. My outburst was quiteunlike me.







> • Hypersensitivityto inner states• Outburstsof emotion• Fearof feeling


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Kore said:


> I have to disagree there
> 
> The bubbling boiling coffee machine, meaning this one:
> 
> ...


Lol don't try typing yourself based on your inferior function! Very bad idea. 

The bubbling boiling coffee machine emotional explosion is also just a sign of stressed Fi normally. In fact it's more common for FPs to explode in this way than for TJs.

I don't think you sound E-TJ at all, but _it's your funeral_, as they say lol. I'm not saying you aren't E-TJ, just that there's no reason to think you are from that post alone.


----------

